# Got slapped in the rear



## TJ Paint

So yesterday I was doing some prep on an exterior before the rain today, thats why I was posting so much today. My interior couldn't get scheduled till tomorrow. 

Anyways, here I am in the backyard and this boy and little girl come out of the house and start talking to me. Here I'm thinking "what cute kids", enjoying the fresh air. All of a sudden while running a bead around a window, my arse gets slapped. 

I look behind me and its the boy with a hockey stick he got from the shed. He's laughing. I fake a smile thinking he'll run off and wreck something and leave me alone. I continue the bead and ----smack, again. I give him a disconcerted look, thinking for sure he'll leave me alone now. Nope, a third time he does it. 

"That's it", I say to myself. I give him a evil stare and tell him "don't do that again". He suddenly goes from smile to scared look and runs under the deck. Then his mom yells at him and tells him to come inside. So my guess is she must have watched this happen. 

There are hazards to painting...


----------



## CliffK

I can't believe he hit you 3 times! Usually after the evil eye look they will back off. 
I had the lady's poodle bite me on the leg while I was looking at a job. I am pretty experienced with dogs, and I could just tell this dog wanted to bite me. She kept saying "he won't bother you" and didn't seem at all interested in putting him in another room. Sure enough I was looking at a repair that needed to be made in the ceiling, the phone rings and she goes to answer it and the dog latches onto my leg. I'm trying not to make a big scene. Normally I would have drop kicked this little bastard across the room, but I'm thinking I am never gonna get this job if I kill this dog. Finally I shake him off my leg and she comes back like nothing ever happened. I'm the kind of guy who's nature it is to suck it up and take one for the team. I get out to the truck and look at my leg and he bit thru the pants and sock and I've got several puncture marks on my leg!! No wonder it hurt so much-he couldn't have been more than 6 pounds! The best part is I didn't even get the job! It's all gonna be in the book...It's rough out there TJ!

We should start a "war stories" thread of all the crazy stuff that has happened in the line of duty! I bet there is some good stuff


----------



## TJ Paint

CliffK said:


> We should start a "war stories" thread of all the crazy stuff that has happened in the line of duty! I bet there is some good stuff


Good call


----------



## daArch

Well, someone has to post the obvious:

Classic Peter Sellers bit as Inspector Clouseau


----------



## PaintWork

CliffK said:


> Sure enough I was looking at a repair that needed to be made in the ceiling, the phone rings and she goes to answer it and the dog latches onto my leg. I'm trying not to make a big scene. Normally I would have drop kicked this little bastard across the room


Goodness that was a good laugh. I can picture it all happening. That's sucks you didn't get the job.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Too funny....

While doing and interior estimate this winter this little 'thing' of a dog kept humping my foot. The owners were mortified and kept saying, "he never does this", but each time they put him down the little bugger would run to me and start buggering my leg.

I did the job.....dog stayed in his kennel.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

CliffK said:


> I can't believe he hit you 3 times! Usually after the evil eye look they will back off.
> I had the lady's poodle bite me on the leg while I was looking at a job. I am pretty experienced with dogs, and I could just tell this dog wanted to bite me. She kept saying "he won't bother you" and didn't seem at all interested in putting him in another room. Sure enough I was looking at a repair that needed to be made in the ceiling, the phone rings and she goes to answer it and the dog latches onto my leg. I'm trying not to make a big scene. Normally I would have drop kicked this little bastard across the room, but I'm thinking I am never gonna get this job if I kill this dog. Finally I shake him off my leg and she comes back like nothing ever happened. I'm the kind of guy who's nature it is to suck it up and take one for the team. I get out to the truck and look at my leg and he bit thru the pants and sock and I've got several puncture marks on my leg!! No wonder it hurt so much-he couldn't have been more than 6 pounds! The best part is I didn't even get the job! It's all gonna be in the book...It's rough out there TJ!
> 
> We should start a "war stories" thread of all the crazy stuff that has happened in the line of duty! I bet there is some good stuff



I didn't read your post before I posted Cliff....guess there's more love not war here in Canada.


----------



## Mike's QP

A good friend of mine told me a story about a job he was going to bid on, the owner gave him the keycode to the gate, so he could look at it. He gets in the gate and is walking up to the house and a herd of little dogs (about 5) came running over the hill. He didn't think anything of it until they all attacked him and nearly killed him. The owner of the ranch paid all the hospital bills and asked my friend "is there anything else I can do for you." My buddy says "I will be ok, but I would still like to land that project." He now paints that ranch every year, turns out it was the owner or one of the owners of carquest.


----------



## CliffK

Paint and Hammer said:


> I didn't read your post before I posted Cliff....guess there's more love not war here in Canada.


 Yeh, In *MOST* cases, I'd rather be humped than bit! lol


----------



## CliffK

Mike's QP said:


> A good friend of mine told me a story about a job he was going to bid on, the owner gave him the keycode to the gate, so he could look at it. He gets in the gate and is walking up to the house and a herd of little dogs (about 5) came running over the hill. He didn't think anything of it until they all attacked him and nearly killed him. The owner of the ranch paid all the hospital bills and asked my friend "is there anything else I can do for you." My buddy says "I will be ok, but I would still like to land that project." He now paints that ranch every year, turns out it was the owner or one of the owners of carquest.


 That's really taking one for the team!


----------



## aaron61

dustinbabich said:


> that is why safety training is important. it helps us by making us aware about the possible work hazards , so that we can avoid accidents.it s imperative for those who work in heavy industry.
> 
> .........................................................................
> 
> osha online training


:confused1: They train for a pack of little dogs and dogs humping your leg??????


----------



## RH

From the title I was prepared to read that you finally got Steve to head over your way to help you out on a job.  

If it had been me, after the second whack there would have been a broken hockey stick on the ground. You have more patience.


----------



## chrisn

researchhound said:


> From the title I was prepared to read that you finally got Steve to head over your way to help you out on a job.
> 
> If it had been me, after the second whack there would have been a broken hockey stick on the ground. You have more patience.


 
over the kids a**:jester:


----------



## Scotiadawg

chrisn said:


> _over the kids a*_*:jester:


It is tempting sometimes eh ?:whistling2: HOs brats uhm i mean children !


----------



## mudbone

That boy must have really been a pain in the butt!


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> So yesterday I was doing some prep on an exterior before the rain today, thats why I was posting so much today. My interior couldn't get scheduled till tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, here I am in the backyard and this boy and little girl come out of the house and start talking to me. Here I'm thinking "what cute kids", enjoying the fresh air. All of a sudden while running a bead around a window, my arse gets slapped.
> 
> I look behind me and its the boy with a hockey stick he got from the shed. He's laughing. I fake a smile thinking he'll run off and wreck something and leave me alone. I continue the bead and ----smack, again. I give him a disconcerted look, thinking for sure he'll leave me alone now. Nope, a third time he does it.
> 
> "That's it", I say to myself. I give him a evil stare and tell him "don't do that again". He suddenly goes from smile to scared look and runs under the deck. Then his mom yells at him and tells him to come inside. So my guess is she must have watched this happen.
> 
> There are hazards to painting...


 Shouldnt this dead thread now read "Got slapped in the rear last year."


----------



## daArch




----------



## RH

dustinbabich said:


> that is why safety training is important. it helps us by making us aware about the possible work hazards , so that we can avoid accidents.it s imperative for those who work in heavy industry.





aaron61 said:


> :confused1: They train for a pack of little dogs and dogs humping your leg??????


Now that's what I call some comprehensive training.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I just noticed the tags on this thread and had to chuckle.


----------



## george p

its them damn small dogs u have to watch the closest.


----------



## TJ Paint

george p said:


> its them damn small dogs u have to watch the closest.


Thanks for the bump


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> Thanks for the bump


LOL - I saw this thread title and thought, "again"? :blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I had a black lab jump at me on a job, I used the restroom while walking out the home owner and her 2 kids were sitting in the kitchen out of no where I hear this growl, the family looks at me and says she doesn't like you hurry out, next thing I see is this mutt jumping at me, I turned and threw my leg out to side kick it missed and the damn thing bit me square in the right arse cheek, it had a good hold until I punched it right in the head, home owner and kids were just sitting there smiling and staring, the dog bite right into my skin and boy did that hurt, my pants pocket ripped almost all the way off, I keep it there as a reminder of the dangers of painting.
I also had a very heavy set woman just straight up grab my arse, I am a skinny guy not into the bigins.


----------



## the paintman

*nippy dog*

I knew if i read this thread before long i would remember something appropriate. In my first months of painting with my father in law we were painting for this little old lady that was a regular customer of his. She had to be 80, and pretty well off in an affluent neighborhood. I think she just liked the attention. And now that he had some young blood he got called quite often by her those days. She let him to do anything he said he could do. 
So we were going in and out laying a plywood sub floor and her damn nippy chihahua would race in and out beating the slamming old time screen door with the old fashion long spring attached to it. It would slam shut and just about crush the door on him every time and I would just laugh. And tell Virgil. That dog is going to get it one of these times. I wish she would leash it or kennel it. 
Well it did. It finally caught his tail which happened to have a large grape size tumor on it. The door swiped it clean off like a surgeon and i thought i would die. She is going to sue us. Like the old saying. "its all fun and games until someone loses and eye". But to my shock the old bitty laughed harder than i ever heard her and thanked me for saving her a vet bill to have it removed. She went on and on about how a vet could not have done a cleaner job. It hardly even bled. I tried to get Virgil to add a little extra "Fee" for me, since i was now a surgeon too,


----------



## TJ Paint

cdpainting said:


> I also had a very heavy set woman just straight up grab my arse, I am a skinny guy not into the bigins.


The ladies do have a hard time resisting the tight whites.

That's why I had to start wearing loose fit khakis.


----------

